
Do Foreign-Aid Donations Make Things Worse? - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119589/great-escape-review-do-foreign-aid-donations-make-things-worse
======
clumsysmurf
For anyone interested in global poverty and prerequisites for fighting that, I
thought "The Locust Effect: Why the End of Poverty Requires the End of
Violence" was also insightful.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0199937877](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0199937877)

~~~
timtas
Also a huge amount of insight and information on this topic here:
[http://www.povertycure.org](http://www.povertycure.org)

